# LOTM - July 2020 (SimonR)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for July 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

July 2020 Nominations:

1) Babameca - Lawn Journal









2) OD on Grass - Lawn Journal









3) Alex1389 - Lawn Journal









4) SimonR - Lawn Journal









5) Redtwin - Lawn Journal


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I nominate @Babameca!

Journal: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=13385&start=320


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@jrubb42 That's my first nomination ever! :shock: 
Thanks you sir!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @jrubb42 That's my first nomination ever! :shock:
> Thanks you sir!


Well deserved!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @OD on Grass - Lawn Journal


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

I nominate @Babameca

Love the 'double dark' strips!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Justmatson said:


> I nominate @Babameca
> 
> Love the 'double dark' strips!


Thank you man!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Cory is back! I nominate his ditch!!! Cory's Lawn


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Redtwin thanks! Yours is looking pretty sweet too, only fair that I nominate you

I would like to nominate @Redtwin https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15357


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> @Cory is back! I nominate his ditch!!! Cory's Lawn


Unfortunately (or fortunately) he has won within the last 12 months (July 2019), so ineligible until next month.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > @Cory is back! I nominate his ditch!!! Cory's Lawn
> ...


Didn't think I qualified :lol: It's not quite there yet anyway. And I didn't realize the picture of his lawn wasn't from this month. @Redtwin you need to update your journal.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Putting in my fellow NJ brother again because he deserves it.

@Alex1389

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=15864&start=40


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Thanks @gregonfire! I have a feeling I'm about to get spanked by some really awesome reel mowed lawns again though :lol: :lol:


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> Thanks @gregonfire! I have a feeling I'm about to get spanked by some really awesome reel mowed lawns again though :lol: :lol:


Us rotary mowed guys need some lovin too


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

I nominate @SimonR

Journal:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=18066


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Cory said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


That photo was from last Sunday, June 21. The one from the 13th is probably the better picture, though there is no way I could compete with some of those cool season lawns!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Guess I read it wrong, forgot what day it was 😂


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@Cory does have the best ditch.

DOTM in perpetuity.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wow @SimonR just reading your thread and the aMount of planning and work that went into the end result of today is astounding. Got my vote


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> DOTM in perpetuity.


 :lol:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Holy smokes that turf looks fake! Good stuff Simon! Congratulations on the preemptive Win!!!😁🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow great lawns this month good job to all nominations


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

All of these lawns are fantastic. Hard to pick this month!


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Maybe third time lucky!

Thanks for the nomination


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@Alex1389 I nominated and voted for @Babameca but I just got done reading your entire journal and it's pretty impressive. Congrats on the successful Reno and your yard is looking AWESOME!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @SimonR!

If you check Simon's join date, you'll see he was one of the very first (#6) TLF members. The site was only 4 days old when he joined!

TLF has grown a lot since then - and his yard has shrunk a little  , but it has always been nothing short of amazing.

It means a lot to see him win this. Well deserved. :thumbsup:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations @SimonR ! Well deserved.


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks JW and the rest of TLF Admins and Mods. There are so many beautiful homes and yards on here, I'm pretty humbled that my little patch got the nod.

Thank you for everyone that has helped me along the way, however special thanks goes out to some key members that helped me from the very start. @Ware, @Mightyquinn, @Redtenchu, @dfw_pilot (& Texas Weed :lol: ) were the key guys that brought me into the world of fine turf. Without your guidance and willingness to help I would not have half the lawn knowledge I have now.

Simon


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Congratulations, @SimonR! Your lawn is absolutely picture perfect -- well deserved indeed!

@jrubb42 Thanks man! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @SimonR


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats @SimonR .... All amazing yards and always so hard to pick...


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Congrats @SimonR amazing carpet you have there :thumbup:


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Grats Simon. Good job!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@SimonR, Congrats on this, mate! I'm sorry we weren't able to connect that time in Hong Kong, it would have been great to see you and your wife. Thank you so much for the contributions you make to TLF - truly an inspiration. Cheers.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @SimonR


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Congrats @SimonR

I feel like even though he won fairly recently and the July vote is already finished, @Stuofsci02 deserves honourable mention for this beauty:



Happy Canada Day!


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

Congratulations @SimonR! You've put in a ton of work and it shows.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> Congrats to @SimonR!
> 
> If you check Simon's join date, you'll see he was one of the very first (#6) TLF members. The site was only 4 days old when he joined!
> 
> ...


Very cool Tidbit...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats Simon!!! You have an awesome lawn even though you went to the dark side with Cool Season grass


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats Simon! Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## SimonR (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I am humbled by the kind words and support.

Simon


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@SimonR Congrats well deserved!


----------

